# Concealed Carry



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know of a place to get my concealed carry in Utah County? Either a business or a persons residents.

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well they run a class at Cabelas fairly often. Also there is a place right next to Gunnies that does it (Loke would know what their name is, I cant remember).


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

4pointmuley said:


> Does anyone know of a place to get my concealed carry in Utah County? Either a business or a persons residents.
> 
> Thanks


There's usually a few advertisements on KSL ads if you check on them. Also I think sometimes at the gun shows they have the classes you can take there too.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The indoor range in Springville does them fairly regularly.----SS


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Sportsmans Warehouse often has them too.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

It seems like almost everybody I know who has a CCW permit carried religiously for about a week or so after getting it. Then, it's like they realized that it isn't worth the hassle to pack along a whole extra item (one that's a little bulkier than a wallet or cell phone) that they are likely never going to use and now they carry rarely if ever anymore.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I first got a CCP so that I could drop my boy off at his school after a morning of hunting with guns in the truck.


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You can have a loaded handgun in your car, a loaded CC in you're business if your an owner, and of course you can carry/hide/conceal/leave on the coffee table/hide under your pillow etc,etc, in your home....so that don't leave to many more places where you might need a deadly weapon for DEFENSE. I've always figured why have my name on another list as a gun owner when the likelyhood of ever needing a gun other then in the places I've mentioned are astronomical.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> You can have a loaded handgun in your car...


Well you can NOW, but that's a recent thing... extending the "Castle Law" to vehicles. You couldn't have a gun on school property before w/o a permit.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> You can have a loaded handgun in your car, a loaded CC in your business if you're an owner, and of course you can carry/hide/conceal/leave on the coffee table/hide under your pillow etc,etc, in your home....so that don't leave to many more places where you might need a deadly weapon for DEFENSE. I've always figured why have my name on another list as a gun owner when the likelihood of ever needing a gun other than in the places I've mentioned are astronomical.


except maybe the movie theater, grocery store, company party, school, convenience store/gas station, favorite restaurant, walmart parking lot, etc. etc. etc........


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> You can have a loaded handgun in your car


So when you get out of your vehicle, you either have to open carry with the weapon unloaded, or you are leaving a weapon in your vehicle vulnerable to theft.

I think that law is fine and dandy, except what happens when we aren't in our vehicle? You enter your vehicle with the intent to get out at a destination. Also, there aren't many cases you will need it there other than a robbery while you are inside. The dangerous situations are in places AFTER you exit the vehicle.

I see the point on the list, and the above point about the hassle.... I understand it is very rare to end up in a tragic incident. I just am not sure how I would feel knowing I have forms of defense sitting at home while myself, or family, are in a terrible incident completely vulnerable. The odds are rare, but I couldn't forgive myself if something happened and that one extra item could have potentially helped.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

It seems Ready Gunner in Provo was advertising free classes recently. I got mine from there a couple years ago and it was 2 for $10. The instructor was great.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure the state law allowing loaded weapons in a car supersedes the prohibition of having a weapon within a certain distance of a school without having a concealed carry permit. Perhaps it does, but with a permit, no worries there.


----------

